# Hello dears cat lovers :)



## Monastelar (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello all
My name is Francisca and i considering myself a "catlover" or "crazy cat lady", i have 3 cats and my cats, my husband and i live in Germany 
My husband and i love cats (specially ours), i really happy to come back to this lovely forum.

Here are some picture of us.



















And yes, he doesnt love me! (ñiñi)


----------

